# Skin Tight Fursuit???



## dragonet291000 (May 10, 2015)

Ok so im new here, excuse the inevitable faults. 
Ive only ever come across baggy fursuits , but my fursona has curves (unlike me   ) and i was wanting to get a skin tight suit. It doesn't have to be major furry 'cos i have to wear a jacket over it but any ideas where and if i can get a tight fitting suit???  (complete with normal head )
(Side Point: Does anyone know a good uk dealer of banned jackets, like the ones in welcome to the black parade?)


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 10, 2015)

Mh now, usually every suit fits more or less tight. I saw a few really tight ones but with really short fur. If you want to express your curves, just make it clear in the comission and the builder will add foam pads


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 10, 2015)

If you ask for a fitted body suit most makers will happily oblige.


----------



## Pantheros (May 10, 2015)

Baggy suits are usually way cheaper and require less effort, hence their popularity.
If you want a custom-fitted one you are going to need to make a ducktape dummy.
As a side note, fursuits, especially custom fitted ones, take from 4-14 mounths to make depending if they're goofy, realistic, full or partial.

If you want to buy a premade or used one, then it's going to be difficult to find a skin tight one and i can't help you there.


----------



## dragonet291000 (May 11, 2015)

Ok thank you guys for the help i think i might look into this a little more but after checking prices i might just go with a cheaper partial. Thanks any way!


----------



## Taralack (May 11, 2015)

Skin tight suits always seemed even more fetish-y than normal suits to me.


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 11, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Skin tight suits always seemed even more fetish-y than normal suits to me.



I agree but it depends how tight they are.

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/142/d/9/bear_appears__by_kiwikig-d50pwjs.jpg this seems fetishy and creepy

while this http://40.media.tumblr.com/98e5824402fab3e7e5028dc40c9c3373/tumblr_nn41id4csv1sndv91o1_1280.jpg seems like its just in character.


----------



## Zop (May 11, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Skin tight suits always seemed even more fetish-y than normal suits to me.


Isn't that the point of fursuits in the first place :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 11, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Skin tight suits always seemed even more fetish-y than normal suits to me.



Fay V had a rather classy one. 







Of course, Fay's suiting is meant for more than just showing off at Cons.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 11, 2015)

Banned jackets? Don't you mean band jackets? It would be silly to place a ban on jackets.


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 11, 2015)

Zop said:


> Isn't that the point of fursuits in the first place :V



I hope that's sarcasm


----------



## Zop (May 11, 2015)

SteampunkJack said:


> I hope that's sarcasm


Yeah. That's what the ":V" face means. Or so I have been told.


----------



## dragonet291000 (May 12, 2015)

No Banned Jackets its a brand im rather fond of.


----------



## Maugryph (May 12, 2015)

Zop said:


> Yeah. That's what the ":V" face means. Or so I have been told.



You are correct sir. Have a cookie.


----------



## Taralack (May 13, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Fay V had a rather classy one.



I never really considered hers skin tight, it's still kinda fluffy. But I guess it fits the definition.


----------



## Pantheros (May 13, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Banned jackets? Don't you mean band jackets? It would be silly to place a ban on jackets.



i am absolutely positive that there are atleast a dozen banned jackets. 

somewhere out there......


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2015)

Zop said:


> Yeah. That's what the ":V" face means. Or so I have been told.



:V means "I'm trying my hardest to be funny, but it's actually stupid and the emoticon is there to make up for my lack of wit and shortcoming as a comedian".


In your case, it's apt.


----------

